# 10 ft jon boat



## Killakishdogg (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey whats up guys new to the site, Recently i came across a 10 ft jon boat and decided to buy it now im going to be the only one fishing in it does anyone have any suggestions on a deck would it be stable enough any and all suggestions are welcome thanks


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 11, 2009)

Welcome Aboard! 8) 

Most 10' boats are narrow, so decking it high near the gunwales may/can cause stability problems. Normally, adding a flat floor directly on top of the existing deck is what's done, for safety reasons.


----------



## Killakishdogg (Apr 11, 2009)

it 3 3-4 ft wide i was thinking of adding the deck up front since i will be doing most of my fishing up there anyone have any mod pictures of 10- 12 ft boats


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's a link with a lot of links to members rigs that have been modified:

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=3156


----------



## Jim (Apr 11, 2009)

A 10 is too small for a deck In my opinion. Your best bet would be a pedestal seat on the bench. What is the weight capacity of the boat? I assume its a 1032?


----------



## Killakishdogg (Apr 11, 2009)

10 by 32 yeah its small but im putting a deck on and either gonna buy stableizers or make them any ideas???????????


----------



## redbug (Apr 12, 2009)

Killakishdogg said:


> 10 by 32 yeah its small but im putting a deck on and either gonna buy stableizers or make them any ideas???????????


I have a few ideas.... were your life vest, don't go out in water below 50* stay close to shore. make sure all your tackle floats...
I don't mean to sound like a smart a$$ but we just had a guy that decked out a small boat and went swimming a 10'boat is way to narrow and small to add raised decks on. 
You need to keep your center of gravity as low as possible


----------



## Killakishdogg (Apr 12, 2009)

I dont know about that buddy! i was thinkin of making stabilizers myself im goin to find a welder and cut it down the middle and add 16 inches :evil: :twisted:


----------



## Zum (Apr 12, 2009)

The advise giving here on this site is pretty much spot on.
Although it's only an opinion,it's normally an educated(experienced)one.

If you were serious about the welding,theres a guy on here that has done it.It made it real stable,anythings possible with money and time.It was a great mod to watch.

IMO a 1032 is pretty tippy,even without a deck but 15-20 years ago I probably wouldn't have thought so.


----------



## ben2go (Apr 12, 2009)

A 10 footer is to tippy.Outriggers may help but will slow the boat way down while motoring.A couple boat fenders lashed to two 2x2s 6 foot long and then clamped to the center of the hull would work but will cut into the max weight limit.


----------



## Killakishdogg (Apr 15, 2009)

HEy does anyone know how Wide a trailor would be for a 14 foot boat???


----------



## ben2go (Apr 15, 2009)

Here is the dimensions for one of the popular jon boat trailers.They are listed in the description.
https://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=5002


----------



## grizzly (Apr 15, 2009)

ben2go said:


> A 10 footer is to tippy.Outriggers may help but will slow the boat way down while motoring.A couple boat fenders lashed to two 2x2s 6 foot long and then clamped to the center of the hull would work but will cut into the max weight limit.


....and might look just a bit silly. unless your fishing on a farm pond, i say atleast a 12footer.


----------



## ben2go (Apr 15, 2009)

grizzly said:


> ben2go said:
> 
> 
> > A 10 footer is to tippy.Outriggers may help but will slow the boat way down while motoring.A couple boat fenders lashed to two 2x2s 6 foot long and then clamped to the center of the hull would work but will cut into the max weight limit.
> ...



I agree.I have seen it done but I have never done it.


----------



## grizzly (Apr 15, 2009)

i'll admit i was brainstorming similar ideas after my first trip out, but now i'm comfortable sitting in my bow seat, and feels stable enough as long as i dont troll full speed into a log.


----------



## Killakishdogg (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeha it was my only option at first but i talked my gradfather into a 14 ft


----------

